# X-Trail replacement remote key unlocking receiver



## nite (Apr 6, 2015)

Has anyone got an idea of how fix a broken receiver for remote key unlocking on a 2007 nissan x-trail? both keys stopped working at exactly the same time - I've tried re-pairing (succesfully activated pairing on ignition, no effect on keys) and using a key in door unlocks all doors at same time, so interlocking is still working.


----------



## JAQ (Dec 11, 2014)

May I just bump this?

Did you find a good solution? I've got the exact same problem. Both keys used to be worn and a bit tricky, but one day none of them worked.

Is it the keyless control unit I should change or what other things might it be?


----------



## nite (Apr 6, 2015)

Completely random that they both conked out together - scraped the batteries & connection to get a better connection then reprogrammed (turn key to on & off 5 or 6 times) & they're both working


----------



## JAQ (Dec 11, 2014)

nite said:


> Completely random that they both conked out together - scraped the batteries & connection to get a better connection then reprogrammed (turn key to on & off 5 or 6 times) & they're both working




Glad it worked out for you (even though it sounds weird both of them going dysfunctional in the same time), I tried fixing one of the keys but with no progress so I am assuming it is something else.
If anyone knows what it might be I am listening.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nite sounds like your problem was the immobilizer and you lucked out on the reset procedure, but you did not reprogram the system to recognize new chipped keys. My understanding is that when it comes to the actual key, only dealerships have the consult program required. Lots of places can cut a new key with a transponder chip but the ignition will not recognize it unless its been programmed to. And adding a new key requires all other keys to be reflashed by dealer as well.
JAQ do a google search for the X trail service manual. It will be useful for you.
When I lost a set of keys for my 2006, I was shocked by the dealer price for a key and a fob and managed to buy off EBay for about $30. I got it cup at a locksmith and then had to book it into dealer for a half hour for the programming of the keys. So final cost was about $120 cdn vs about 330 at dealer for key fob cutting and programming.


----------



## JAQ (Dec 11, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> JAQ do a google search for the X trail service manual. It will be useful for you.
> When I lost a set of keys for my 2006, I was shocked by the dealer price for a key and a fob and managed to buy off EBay for about $30. I got it cup at a locksmith and then had to book it into dealer for a half hour for the programming of the keys. So final cost was about $120 cdn vs about 330 at dealer for key fob cutting and programming.


I've got the service manual, thanks! It straightens some of my questions but not all.
I did try changing batteries, and the buttons of the key and then repogrammed it with no success. I would like to say "as it happened to both my keys in the exact same time it can't be the keys", but obviously that's what happened to user nite above, so there are obviously no guarantees. I still can't believe this is the most likely thing to happen. Or is it?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its easy to program the fob buttons yourself, however you cannot do it yourself for the chipped keys. You are going to need to see a dealer for this.


----------

